# Help! Chickens ingested sheet insulation.



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

The hurricane blew a piece of RMAX manufactured polyisocyanurate sheet insulation into the chicken pen. They have eaten a substantial amount. If they live, how long should we not eat the eggs.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Chickens love rigid insulation.... I wouldn't worry about it...not like your feeding them with the stuff. Mine found some of mine too! Just figure it was a one time thing.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Caught mine eating chunks from a sheet of packaging styrofoam. Eewww..the screechy noise is what caused me to look and see what they were up to. They are all ok and it was days ago.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance. They were ok just before going to the roost. Would you worry about the eggs?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm betting that it pretty much just passes through. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Not worried about eggs as they stopped laying due to early molt from stupid heat..lol. They are just starting up again a few days ago. I am putting vinegar in waterers again and feeding split peas and flax seed so they are getting healthy again.


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have been advised to give styrofoam for them to peck if they start picking feathers or cannabilizing. I know several gamefowl flock owners who do this. I haven't given them styrofoam deliberately but have had several birds peck it and eat it ovet the years with no ill effects.

Mark


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Chickens do love insulation and foam but I haven't heard of any dying from it.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

They are all fine tonight so I believe they are ok. Another lesson learned with not fatalities. Guess it is good to be lucky.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We give them a big hunk for a Christmas present. They love it.


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

I have had chickens eating Styrofoam for years. Any cup, ice chest or insulation they can get at is where they will congregate. It doesn't hurt them, doesn't hurt the eggs and it doesn't make them swim any better. lol


----------

